# Need for Speed Shift Falsche richtung entfernen?



## Helvete (19. Dezember 2009)

Nabend

Ich habe mal ne frage, kann man bei shift durch ein hack etc. die 5 sekunden warnung entfernen im quickrace? Ich hab irgendwie lust kreuz und quer zu fahren z.b. auf der nordschleife  

wer toll wenn mir jemand helfen kann 

thx


----------



## Sesfontain (27. Dezember 2009)

Im Quickrace gibts die nicht
Höchstens beim zeitfahren die 5s bevor du fliegend Gasgeben kannst...
Das kannst du mit einem Mod von Hardcoreentertainment  beheben ,File ist im NFS Unterforum.
Wenn du die Abkürzzeitstrafe online meinst ,die kannst du nicht umgehen ,da muss man eben ordentlicher fahren


----------



## Own3r (31. Januar 2010)

Bei mir ist die Warnung aber auch im Quickrace Modus!


----------



## Sesfontain (31. Januar 2010)

Warnung ja ,aber keine 5s Penalty
Btw. Dieser Godlike99Kingz (Cheater) hat einen Mod ,der jegliche Strafe entfernt


----------

